# jighead



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

hey man,
This is jeremy. we talked a bit on saturday night at the ywca..
I thought my s/n was beaverlakeman but it is this..
About going fishing, this weekend is a no go, but the weekend after that i have a very good chance of going.. drop me a line, and let me know what is going on..
later.


----------

